# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  هل تسير على منهج الله أيها الإنسان؟

## د.شيماء عطاالله

خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى أيها الإنسان  كل ما سواه لأجلك ، 

فقال في الأرض: "هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا"، 

وقال في السماوات: "وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ"، 

وجعل الأرض فراشًا لنا، فقال: "الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً"، 

والسماء سقفًا لنا فقال: "وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ سَقْفًا مَّحْفُوظًا"، 

وجعل كل ما في الأرض رزقًا لنا فقال: "وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَّكُمْ"، 

وجعل الشمس مؤذنًا لصلاتنا فقال: "فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ"، 

وجعل القمر معرفًا لأوقات صيامنا وحجنا فقال: "قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ"، 

وزين السماء بالكواكب لأجلنا فقال: "إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةٍ الْكَوَاكِبِ"، 

وجعل الكواكب علامات لنهتدي بها في أسفارنا فقال: "وَعَلَامَاتٍ ۚ وَبِالنَّجْمِ هُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ"،

وجعل الشمس متحركة حتى نجد بحركتها القبلة في النهار، وجعل القطب ساكنا حتى نجد لسكونه القبلة في الليل، وخلق الأنعام لغذائنا وثيابنا فقال: "وَالْأَنْعَامَ خَلَقَهَا ۗ لَكُمْ فِيهَا دِفْءٌ وَمَنَافِعُ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ"، ثم سخر لنا الخيل والبغال والحمير فقال: "لِتَرْكَبُوهَا 
وَزِينَةً ۚ وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ"، أي أعددت لكم من المنافع بفضلى ما لا تعلمون.

ثم خلق النبات لأجلنا فقال: "كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامكُمْ"، ثم إنا أعطيناكم هذه الأشياء بالفضل قبل الطاعة ، وبالكرم قبل السؤال كما قال: "وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ"، ثم جمع جميع النعم فقال: "وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا".

ثم أنه تعالى أكرمنا بالأطعمة الصافية اللذيذة كالسمن والعسل. 

أما السمن فقال فيه: "مِن بَيْنِ فَرْثٍ وَدَمٍ لَّبَنًا خَالِصًا سَائِغًا لِّلشَّارِبِينَ".

وأما العسل فقال: "يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِّلنَّاسِ".

ثم أنه تعالى أباح الكل فقال: "قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ".

قال علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه فى قول الله "وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ": ولقد أكرمنا بني آدم بالدعوة إلى الجنة . 

قال تعالى: "وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى دَارِ السَّلامِ".

 فأكرمكم بالدعوة إلى الدار، ووعدكم لقاء الملك الجبار، كما قال: "لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَىٰ وَزِيَادَةٌ".

ثم خص الله  أيها الإنسان المؤمنين  بأشياء: 

أحدها الهداية قال تعالى: "إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَٰكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ".

وثانيها المحبة والزينة لقوله: "وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ الإِيمَانَ وَزَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ".

وثالثها التيسير: "فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْيُسْرَى".

ورابعهما التوفيق: "وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ".

وخامسها كراهية الكفر: "وَكَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكُفْرَ وَالْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيَانَ".

وسادسها القبول: "إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ".

وسابعها المغفرة: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَٰلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ".
فهل تسير على منهج الله أيها الإنسان؟ 

غفر الله لى ولكم ولسائر المسلمين أجمعين ووفقنى الله وإياكم إلى كل خير .
منقول

----------

